# Is my kitten to be safe? I need advice!!



## Sbai (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm new to this as I'm soon to be getting a new kitten. The thing is the owner wants me to take the kitten at 6 weeks which I think is really cruel as it's obvious they still need time with the mother at this age? Also I went to see how the kitten was doing today to find the kitten and it's one other sibling has stayed at the owners mams house for three days with the mams cat who has also had a litter of kittens?? So it hadn't seen it's mother in 3 whole days is this really bad because I feel sooooo sorry for it and to top it off the kittens are four weeks and not been de wormed is this bad too? Any advice welcome because I seriously need it!!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I would support a private rescue or shelter over someone not spaying their cats, rescues also keep the kittens for the appropriate amount of time plus it should come with all vet work done which makes it easier for you in the long run.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I would avoid this breeder, they don't sound responsible in the slightest. You can guarantee your kitten won't have been health checked, could have been in-bred and as a result your cat could have loads of health problems. As above, if you are desperate for a kitten visit your local shelter or rescue center, they will have loads of kittens needing a home, and will neuter and vaccinate them before letting them go. 

Please don't encourage back yard breeding by buying a kitten off of this person.


----------



## Sbai (Jun 3, 2014)

The kitten has not been health checked but I know it is not inbred as it's my friend who is the owner I just don't wat the kitten going to some awful home as I've grown quite attached  I've met the kittens mother and she seems so lovely I just feel sorry for them. Have not been de wormed or anything and don't know if they will have fleas so will need treating any ways. But will the kitten have social problems etc for leaving it's mum so early ? Oh and the kittens is not for sale it's free to good home


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Kittens shouldn't leave their mothers until they are at least 12 weeks old. Any good breeder will tell you this. Sorry for sounding harsh if this is your friend but she/he needs a talking to about getting their cats spayed. There are thousands of kittens in rescue centers that are at risk of being put to sleep every day because of irresponsible owners not neutering their pets and letting them roam. 

I can understand why you are taking this kitten from your friend, and people do have kittens from 6 weeks that are fine, but you may find the kitten will develop social problems and become very attached to you. If you work, this could be an issue as it will pine when you are out so you might want to think about getting a friend for this kitten.

Also, you should tell your friend about fleas and worms and how dangerous it can be for young kittens. She really should get them treated if you suspect they might have fleas or worms. 

I wish you all the best, and you are doing a good thing taking this kitten away from a potentially dangerous situation, but your friend really needs to get her cats neutered.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kittens are 4weeks old and mum is at another house with a different litter of kittens?  kittens shouldn't leave mum until 12weeks or more, that's 6 weeks of precious immunity kitten is missing out on, mums manners, littermates manners, and general socialization  Please tell her to neuter her pets, they can be neutered from 10weeks of age, really no need for this to happen in this day & age, they need mum badly at this age


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

This all sounds so irresponsible on the owners part. Why on earth would the kittens be taken from mum for a few days and sent somewhere else? I really don't understand this at all.
To be honest I would say stay well clear and find a rescue or a reputable breeder to get a kitten from. Sadly, the more these owners can sell the kittens the more likely they are to breed more....nice bit of easy money!
On the other hand, having seen the kitten and the sad upbringing it has had so far I appreciate why you might still want it.
I have to admit that many years ago I scooped two tiny kittens up in a petshop and bought them because they were about to be bought by some one who didn't seem like he would give them a good home which probably lead to the shop getting more to sell but there was no way I could have left them behind. I'd only gone in to buy bird food!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

As harsh as it sounds, be practical. A kitten that has not been properly socialised and separated from mum at 4 weeks and not given the proper healthcare is likely to have an inpaired immune system and a host of other physical and psychological development problems. That means potentially a lot of expense, trouble and heartache. 

We all want to 'rescue' kittens in bad circumstances, but as long as we do the supply will go on. By taking one kitten, you are consigning hundreds more to the same misery. The only way irresponsible breeders can ever get the message to neuter is if they can't give their babies away. In my view pet shops come under the same banner.

I had Misha at 6 and a half weeks, she'd been with her mum and was well looked after. There were only 2 kittens. She was a bit special in that taking over from mum at such an early age we were incredibly close - but she also had her issues. It's not recommended for good reasons.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If she's your friend surely what you say can influence her. Can you please try to influence her to get her cat(s) neutered, to keep the kittens with their mother longer and to worm & deflea all her cats & kittens.


----------



## Sbai (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone she is neutering her cat after this litter because she didn't want the kittens in the first place which is why she is in such a rush to get rid  I'm going h to get some de wormer and flea treaent and treat them and the mother myself tomorrow but then it's a case what if they go back to the other litter again and they haven't been treated? I really don't want to let this kitten go to an awful home and I'm a full time mother, I have a little girl so I have plenty of time for the kitten. What makes it even harder is that's daughter repeats "tickle tickle" to the cat (which means stroke) when she sees it  really fell in love I just hope in the long term the poor kittens upbringing hasn't ruined her health


----------



## Sbai (Jun 3, 2014)

TAYLOR BABY - the two kittens were moved to the owners mams house as she also has a cat that has had kittens so the two kittens were with another mother and her kittens :/


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope it works out for you. You are doing a brave thing taking on this kitten, and hopefully you can educate your friend ( or even point her in the direction of the forum) about what's best for her cats  wish you all the best.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I took a friend's kitten (although not til he was 11 weeks) but he was sooo thin and malnourished and never a strong cat  She had not wormed him and he had Tapeworm from a terrible flea infestation... that was Treacle and he only lived 1 yr (rta) but I still feel he could be with us today if he had been a stronger kitten


----------



## Sbai (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks jellypi3 I have a lot of doubts I have the best intentions I just know that this kitten could grow up with social issues could this lead to it being aggressive as my daughter is only one year old


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If she didn't want kittens she'd have spayed her girl by 6 months at the very latest and not let her outdoors entire.
Now kittens are here she's got to face up to it and raise them responsibly.


----------



## Sbai (Jun 3, 2014)

That's the problem though they are t being raised responsibly. I've never owned a cat but even I knew this wasn't right! I checked the kittens ears and bum they seem fine but I'm no expert I'm just going from what I have researched. I'm afraid if I don't take this kitten then who knows who the little one could end up with


----------



## Sbai (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear that treaclesmum. This kitten is soooo chubby!! She looks older than 4 weeks but if I'm honest she doesn't seem overly energetic?? I played with her with some string which lasted a few minutes them she went back to snoozing. You can see with some love she has confidence


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

This makes me so cross (not you OP, the situation)

You may see I have just rescued a little boy far too young, and I am his second adopter. IF you decide to take on this little one, you need to know the following (and loads more-I am still learning myself, having always got kittens older than my little one now)

Kitten will need vet checking ASAP-most wormers/flea treats are not recommended under 8 weeks old and the vet will need to advise you on which one to use. This is VERY important-fleas can cause anaemia in kittens and worms can cause the kitten to lose weight VERY rapidly-if kitten hasn't been wormed when you get him/her you need to sort this quickly. You can manually remove any fleas safely whilst waiting to see vet, but I would recommend booking your appointment the day you want to pick little one up.

You need to be ready for sleepless nights and hand feeding as the kitten may not naturally take any kitten food and may need prompting several times and even waking up to encourage to eat. You may need to buy kitten formula to top up if kitten is not gaining well enough, but your vet will advise you on this.

You will also need to consider how your kitten will learn to be a cat-he/she should have mastered the basics such as eating and litter trained, but may not be entirely independent with grooming, and certainly socialisation may be a struggle, particularly with other cats. 

On a much sadder note, sometimes kittens from non reputable breeders can carry all kinds of viruses and can be very poorly from the start. I do not know a great deal about this, but again your vet can advise you. 

You should also look into food now-most supermarket/well known brands do not have a great meat content-Animonda, Bozita, Applaws, Lilys Kitchen these kinds of foods have a high meat content, and it may be worth getting a stock in now  

Finally, to stop the cycle-factor in the costs of vaccinations, microchipping and neutering to protect both your pet and the wider cat population. Even an indoor cat can escape, so neutering is an absolute must.

That's a lot of waffle for someone who doesn't know very much about raising kittens from a young age, but I know there are many many fantastic reputable breeders here who really know their stuff-and they are fab when you need advice too


----------



## Sbai (Jun 3, 2014)

I know it is so frustrating because in the right circumstances these kittens could have a lovely healthy life! Thanks for your advice I will ring around some vets in the morning and get this sorted, I know vets can be expensive but that doesn't matter aslong as she is safe and well


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

You can't take on a kitten on guilt incase it finds a not so good home.

I completely understand and appreciate that you are concerned about this but you really need to think hard about whether you want a kitten for the long term and the problems taking a "too young" kitten can involve. 

Like someone else said, kittens can be taken from Mum at 6 weeks and be fine but others are not and there is no guarantee that the kitten you are taking will be fine. Biting is a very common issue in kittens taken from Mum too young as they have not learnt how to play without hurting which they would do with Mum and their litter mates. 8 weeks is the absolute minimum that a kitten should be removed from their Mother but the ideal age is more 12-16 weeks as they are still learning social skills up to that point.

Of course there are the concerns about flea and worming which by themselves can be very dangerous to baby kittens but also other things you may not have thought about. For example these kittens have not been vet checked.. they may have hernias, heart murmurs or even something like feline aids which is passed on through mating and child birth and is very common in the unneutered cat population. You may be taking on far more than you realise.

I fully agree with what a PP said in that the only way to break the cycle of back yard breeding is to not cave in and not to take any kittens as hard as that may be. I would rather adopt and support a rescue centre who are the ones who deal with the issues your selfish friend is creating and save two lives (the kitten you adopt and the space they then have to take another)


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Does your friend realise her cat can get pregnant again very soon after birth if she lets her out? Indeed she might already be pregnant again? And am I right in thinking the kitten's mother doesn't have any kittens with her now?


----------



## Sbai (Jun 3, 2014)

Her cat didn't have any kittens with her for three days :/ then she brought one back when I was coming to see how it was doing, I've told her she needs to get her cat done as soon as she can


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

Why would you do that? I don't get it


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm afraid this person would be no friend of mine.


----------

